#ubuntu-cloud 2010-10-04
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: pong
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: ping :).
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: yo
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: I finally setup a cloud, however I did it all in VM's since I wanna start looking into the HA thingy
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: I faced couple issues, in fact I still have one
<RoAkSoAx> the scs is not recognized by the clc
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: is this Maverick or Lucid?
<RoAkSoAx> maverick, the setup I'm doing is 1 clc, 1 walrus, 1 cc/scs, 1 nc
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: at first the issue was that the nc was not being recognized, then I got it fixed, but then the scs was not recognized apparently
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: hmm, okay
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: Daviey is mostly in charge of eucalyptus for Maverick
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: i probably need to point you to him
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: i'll ping him, though I'll try everything out in Lucid :)
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: maverick should be fine
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: everything was working at first, besides the NC because it was not recognized
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: then I got it recogniced, but the sc was not anymore
<RoAkSoAx> when I do euca_conf --list-scs it shows that the registered sc is "cluster1  sc-host"
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: i'll setup another with Lucid. When I have it running I'll let you know to try to try to get the HA working at least for a couple of controllers
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: I have to copy keys between the clc and cc right?
#ubuntu-cloud 2010-10-05
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: found the error why could register the NC. The CLC didn't copy the certs to the CC. So I had to copy them manually and it worked
#ubuntu-cloud 2010-10-06
<hardfire> opennebula vm is in save_stop state how do i delete it??
<smoser> hey! i just noticed that finally Canonical has one of their images (as opopsed to alestic.com images) on the "popular images"
<smoser> http://developer.amazonwebservices.com/connect/kbcategory.jspa?categoryID=171
<ttx> yay
#ubuntu-cloud 2010-10-07
<kim0> Howdy folks ... is UEC not installable from the USB installer ? Can someone please answer http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1588564
<kim0> One more cloud question in the forums, metadata not working: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1589799
<kim0> Your answers are appreciated :D
<daker> hey kim0
<kim0> daker: hey
<daker> what's up ?
<kim0> daker: IS is working to deploy the portal. Although I think they can't make it before 10.10, a few days later should still be ok though
<daker> kim0: ok
#ubuntu-cloud 2010-10-08
<zul> heh i didnt know about this channel
<balachmar> Hi, I created an AMI using ec2-bundle-vol with -s 1500. Now my instance has only 1.5G of disk space. How do I avoid this?
<balachmar> Is that maybe realted to the fact that I used a micro instance for that?
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: who should I nag when I have questions about UEC/eucalyptus design whenever I start looking into providing HA?
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: Daviey, mostly
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: this is the best channel for that
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: ttx, me, smoser, mathiaz can all help, to some extent
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: but Daviey owns UEC's maintenance at this point
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: ok cool. Right now I need to know more about design of the controllers itself, such as where are databases stored, what's the data that needs to be replicated, where it is located
<RoAkSoAx> all that sort of stuff
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: though If you can point me out to documentation that specifies those things, that's also helpful :)
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: hmm, those are hard questions.
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: most of the operational stuff is at:
<kirkland> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: i wrote much of that myself
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: for the internals of Eucalyptus, you can try #eucalyptus
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: though that channel isn't terribly accurate
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: I've already been through much of the documentation http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC. Indeed they are hard questions. However, to be able to provide HA all those sort of stuff are considered, because that means that we will have to have two severs with the same data at all times
<RoAkSoAx> so if one fails, the otherone will continue to work as if it was the same node as before
<RoAkSoAx> and so on
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: for example, what would someone need to do to replace a CLC? COpy all the data from the CLC to another one, as well as keys?
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: interesting questions;  I think most of the critical data is in /var/lib/eucalyptus
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: what I'm just gonna do is replicate all the data under /var/lib/eucalyptus and start testing
<RoAkSoAx> to see what happens
<RoAkSoAx> to see if the second node loads all that data and acts as if it was the original node
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: i bet that gets you 90% of the way there
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: yeah probably, though there are also things to consider such as VirtualIP's both for the public and private network
<RoAkSoAx> and if so, how will that affect key's and certs creations
<RoAkSoAx> and stuff
<kirkland> no idea
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: are the CC/SC/Walrus/NC aware of the CLC by IP?
<kirkland> RoAkSoAx: yes
<RoAkSoAx> kirkland: so that'd mean that each CLC node will have its own IP, but they will share a Virtual IP, so that every other application in the network will recognize it with that VIP
#ubuntu-cloud 2010-10-10
<jeremydei> anyone know how soon after the maverick release we might see an EC2 image?
<flaccid> scott moser might be able to answer that when he is next around
<erichammond> jeremydei: I believe smoser published it the same day with the last release.  There is a release candidate already available for Maverick.
<erichammond> http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/query/maverick/server/released.current.txt
<flaccid> http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/maverick/
<flaccid> i think jeremydei may be referring to a stable/release image
<erichammond> flaccid: Yep, and I expect it could be released as early as 10.10.10, though I have no insider information on it.
<flaccid> thats a nice date to do it :)
<erichammond> I think that was the idea.  If I remember correctly, previous releases came out later in the month.
<flaccid> need to see if lucid kernel fix for account gets in from proposed and if any of the kernel perf bugs actually got fixes
<flaccid> for account=for load averages accounting
<dom96> I just set up an ubuntu cloud server, but when i try ssh-ing into it i get 'Permission denied (publickey).
<dom96> '
<elro> Hi, I'm trying to run the UEC image in virtualbox. I've converted the image to virtualbox using VBoxManage convertfromraw and can mount it from a rescue shell. However nothing happens when I boot from the floppy image. Any ideas?
<elro> (this is the 10.10 release uec)
<elro> However I seem to be unable to mount the floppy image in either ubuntu or on my mac
<elro> I can mount the image loopback on ubuntu, so I guess it must be some virtualbox problem
<elro> ok, fixed that by renaming to floppy.iso and using it as a cdrom in virtualbox
<elro> now when it boots I get an error "Gave up waiting for root device" and "ALERT! /dev/disk/by-label/uec-rootfs does not exist."
<eikes> Hi!
<eikes> I just started my 1-hour free aws instance
<eikes> but what is the username I use for logging in?
<eikes> I checked that I want to use ssh-key based authentication
<eikes> is there a default user name?
<eikes> my launchpad username doesn't work
<markiboy> eikes: ssh -l ubuntu and it needs your ssh pub key in launchpad
<markiboy> I just did the trial ride as wll
<markiboy> I repeat you need to specify "ubuntu" as username
